# How to secure shed to concrete pad?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Expansion anchors, or a system like this http://www.strongtie.com/products/anchorsystems/adhesives/setxp/index.html?source=asnav#


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you went with the epoxy and a threaded rod, what size would you use? 

I was concerned about the expansion anchors and drilling a hole near the edge of the concrete then the added pressure of the anchor.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

1/2" will work.


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

1/2" rod or hole? I've got a 20V 1/2" cordless dewalt hammer drill think that's enough to get the job done or should I rent/borrow a SDS hammer drill?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

A corded hammer drill makes it a non-issue drilling the holes. If you've got one to borrow and there's power handy then go for it. A cordless one will just take longer and likely need a recharge along the way. Were these just some smaller holes for tapcons, sure, that 20v would be fine. But maybe not for enough 1/2" holes to span the length of the walls involved. You could always give it a try first with the cordless and decide for yourself.


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the help! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

mklein49 said:


> If you went with the epoxy and a threaded rod, what size would you use?
> 
> I was concerned about the expansion anchors and drilling a hole near the edge of the concrete then the added pressure of the anchor.


I bet the hammer drill puts more stress on the concrete than expansion bolts would.... Bolts might be more economical too


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

IF you're using a 2x4 sole plate, wouldn't that locate your anchor holes about 1 3/4" from the pad's edge ? IF it were mine, i'd refrain from expansion anchors as they could easily cause spalls on the edge,,, i'd either use epoxy & threaded rod into a diamond bit cored hole OR use a 2x6 sole plate thereby moving holes farther away from pad's edge :thumbsup: but i also have the tools to do that,,, IF it were me, that is :laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

More like 1-3/4" not 7/8.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

TYPO  'sides, you know i ain't no carpenter :no:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I forgot to deduct 1/2 the diam. of the hole.
1-1/2 from the edge.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*its sunday morning, fergawdsake,,, can't we at least get a mulligan or 2 ? where's the love ?* :laughing:


----------



## dezandseth (Jul 28, 2011)

I used a ramset with 3" nails to secure my shed to the slab. Worked great!











-Seth


----------

